# I think I just scored



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

While attending a Colorado Dept.of Wildlife meeting tonight, I had a chance to talk one on one with one of my local game warden. I asked if he ever had any eastern Colo. ranchers call with predator or prairre dogs issues. He replyed all the time. I asked at that point if I could be considered for some referrals and he aggreed. Took my name and number and told me about a lady with 80 acres of prairre dogs that was asking for help. He confirmed there really was 80 acres and all covered the dogs. He will call her tomorrow and get back to me.
I THINK I JUSTED SCORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow congrats 220, you did score.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done 220swift. In that 80 acre's what would the population be?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now...go buy a case of shells. !!

Good going, never hurts to ask !

When he calls you with a rancher having problems with elk, deer or lion problems let me know...I will come help you out


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup good score. Im with OAC on this one. But Im more into yotes and bobcats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

80 acres!!!!---your gonna need more than a case of ammo.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Pdogs should make some fine Practice for the Long Coyote shots!!!! Never hunted them myself. Anytime spent Hunting anything other than a Job is time well spent!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good job! I've found that it definitely helps to get to know your local wardens. I have one here that has turned me onto some good areas to hunt. Once he actually asked for my help in an area that they are introducing sage grouse and the coyotes have killing them about as fast as the birds are released.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Go buy a molenator that Don posted and a shot gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rodenator, just in case you want to find it. In the varmint forum.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

last falls estimate by the game warden was between 3 and 4 hundred animals

I've got two 22mag rifles and two teenage grand kids that are crack shots.

For me the swift at 3 to 4 hundred yards will be great practice.

thanks for all the replays. always great to hear from everyone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Isn't that like hitting the lottery ? Here we have woodchucks and I have to hit half a dozen farms hay fields for a good day !! Good day being 6-8 not 60-80. Lucky dog(no pun intended) Tom


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom. this is my kind of lottery. don't play the others.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Have fun, do not shoot out your barrel.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

catcapper said:


> 80 acres!!!!---your gonna need more than a case of ammo.


gonna need a new barrel before this one is over with...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always take more than 1 gun PD shooting, sometimes 3 or 4 depending on the arsenal at the time. Just to keep the temps down, and I've never shot out a barrel even at next to max loads. Common sense is the name of the game, and I'm sure you have some after reading your posts.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Rodenator, just in case you want to find it. In the varmint forum.


I still like the idea of charging up a burrow set the charge off and stand there with a shot gun as they come running out. I wonder...can you charge per dog ? I am thinking ADC work here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of them never make it out, the concussion kills them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking about that...do you think that would kill them ? I know it would be a hot time in the ol tunnel but would it really put them out of commision ?

Just asking....I have my doubts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The concussion in an explosion is what does most of the killing, that and shrapnel.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

The rodenator kills by high pressure concussion that goes in through the ears, nose and mouth and separates the brain step. The concussive wave runs at like 5,000ft/second. If the dogs are underground and you set one off in the hole they will die. It also works well on ground hogs, badgers, coyotes, and any other ground dwelling vermin. I looked into one to rid the yard of moles but just have not been able to swing the 2K+. I like the idea of a 17hmr and a nice elevated stand.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

2k ? That's all ? That could buy an aweful lot of ammo and a new barrel. I still love the videos though and would be willing to take a test drive with one.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*PD's a rifle shooters dream----Your in for a Blast---Ultra Fun--I've only done it once but I'm Hooked ---long range practice---Shoot'em dead--SB*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally got out to meet the lady with the 8o acres. We spent about 30 minutes walking the property and getting to know each other. There was fresh snow and yote tracks seem to be checking every prairie dog hole we walked by. I had to ask and she agreed to shooting both the p'dogs and the yotes. SCORED!!!!!!!







She returned to her car and left me standing in the middle of a shooters heaven. I had about 45 minute before I need to return to town. Work, what a pain. I setup on the hill side and over the next 30 minutes fired 10 shots from the swift. 7 kills and 3 with dirt thrown all over them. Kills ranged from 185 to 355 yards. Enough left of 4 to get a picture. <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shape style="WIDTH: 200.25pt; HEIGHT: 140.25pt; VISIBILITY: visible; mso-wrap-style: square" id=Picture_x0020_5 alt="whistle pigs.JPG" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1025"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image003.jpg" o:title="whistle pigs"></v:imagedata></v:shape>








What a great morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you on the kills and congrats again on a great score.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I second that. Not sure why but I have a personal vendetta to destroy any and all prairie dog populations I find. They're plague carrying prairie rats and are secretly building an army to overtake the world. They're the reason for the quakes in Japan!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Our version is the little monstrous woodchuck. Not in the numbers you guys have but sure are fun to shoot !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I second that. Not sure why but I have a personal vendetta to destroy any and all prairie dog populations I find. They're plague carrying prairie rats and are secretly building an army to overtake the world. They're the reason for the quakes in Japan!


And are







controlled by Moammar Gadhafi.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats some funny stuff there Don. I like it.

I wish I could hunt P dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks HR, I was just going through some old PM's and wondered where you were at..........POOF..... there you are.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220 - i'm not sure you're approaching this thing the right way. Give me a shout and maybe I can tag along and give you a few pointers.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I know, I'm sorry. When I go into turkey mode I'm like a ghost. I'm rarely seen or heard from unless you are in the mountains acting like an ol' gobbler. I hunt and I sleep.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> 220 - i'm not sure you're approaching this thing the right way. Give me a shout and maybe I can tag along and give you a few pointers.


Yeah, there are two of them that I think are playing opossum.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,
All joking aside, I would really like to get together and do some hunting. Would you be up for some summer p-dog shooting?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Chris,
> All joking aside, I would really like to get together and do some hunting. Would you be up for some summer p-dog shooting?


Umm... hmm... lemme think.... YES!









Give me a shout anytime.... I think it would be a blast!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Umm... hmm... lemme think.... YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of jobs to finish over the next two to three weeks, then we'll make a plan.


----------

